# Gebäudeautomation 2.0



## Licht9885 (22 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin in diesem Unterforum wenn nicht bitte kurz melden oder Gleich Verschieben.

Nun zu meinem Problem

Ich musste letztes Jahr meine Heizungssteuerung wegen Ersatzteil Mangel komplett auf eine S7 Umstellen dieses Funktioniert auch einigermaßen zufriedenstellend jetzt würde ich gerne das Ganze ein wenig verfeinern.

Momentan sind einfach nur die rudimentären Funktionen Programmiert, sprich Brenner an/aus, Pumpe an/aus Gebläse an/aus eine einfache Heizkurve die abhängig von der Außentemperatur eine Kesseltemp. vorgibt. ( Aussen_ist 0C°--> Kessel_soll 50C°),
Havarie Betrieb.

Da allerdings meine Frau immer wieder nachregeln muss per Hand(weil ich einfach nur mit Vergleichern gearbeitet habe) würde ich das Ganze gern automatisch Steuern. Also so das die Heizkurve etwas genauer regelt da sie momentan in 10 Grad schritten abhängig zur Außentemperatur regelt und dieses zu wenig ist.* Gibt es da ein fertigen Baustein? *Der nicht in einem riesigen FB endet.


Das Gebläse soll abhängig zur Kesseltemperatur über einen FU gesteuert werden. Leider weiß ich momentan rein Garnicht wie ich das Bewerkstelligen soll bzw. wie das Programm dafür aussehen sollte, Meine Idee war das ich abhängig zum Kessel dem FU ein Sollwert vorgebe zwischen 0-10V. Oder liege ich da Falsch mit meiner Idee.

Und dann würde ich noch gerne die Heizkörper in den Räumen ansteuern mit einem Magnetventil oder was vergleichbaren.
Hier habe ich schon ein fertigen Baustein. Würde nur gern wissen ob es spezielle Ventile gibt die elektrisch angesteuert werden können für Heizkörper, finde leider keine im Netz und mein Installateur kann sich das nicht vorstellen was ich haben will.
Raumtemperaturen werden auch demnächst einzeln erfasst. 

Allgemeine Daten zur bestehenden Anlage:
Steuerung:
S7 315 2 DP/PN 
48DI/48DO
24AI/12AO
5 PT 100 Fühler 
1 4- 20mA Außentemperatur Fühler 
1 Touchpanel
1 CP 343 lean

Ich sage schon mal im Voraus danke für antworten und Tipps


----------



## simon.s (22 November 2013)

Suche hier im Forum : Heizkurve


----------



## Gecht (22 November 2013)

Oscat

Da gibts alles was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## Licht9885 (22 November 2013)

danke vielmals für die Antworten


----------



## SPS_Admin (22 November 2013)

Servus Sebastian ! 

Einen fertigen Baustein gibt es, der dir schon mal Kontinuierliches Regeln ermöglicht:

FB41 CONT_C 

Er ist bereits in der Standard Bibliothek von S7 vorhanden, einfach aus dieser kopieren und in dein Programm einfügen.

Lg Geri


----------

